# Stuff I've been up to part 1



## rubadub (Apr 26, 2010)

http://www.1969supersport.com/01shopstuff.html
Rob


----------



## rubadub (Apr 26, 2010)

*Stuff I've been up to part 2*

http://www.1969supersport.com/01equip.html

Rob


----------



## rubadub (Apr 26, 2010)

*Stuff I've been up tp part 3*

http://www.1969supersport.com/01jan2013.html

Rob


----------



## MBTRAC (May 28, 2012)

Looks to be a great workshop you have there & your equipment is a credit to you - you don't see many LT155's in good condition thought my LT155's were just about the last ones in decent order.................& mine look very s/H compared to yours

Wow, I still can't quite comprehend the idea of regularly working in & clearing snow in Winter, our frosty mornngs are about as much "cold" as I reckon I can handle.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Great set up you have there rubadub! Look forward to seeing some more of your projects.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Show off  most of our snow gone. 

Heck of nice work area.


----------

